# Ice conditions



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Does anybody have any ice thickness reports from anywhere??


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The hardwater board did get awful quiet in the last few day. Kind of figure many have given up guessing after such a nice ice season and waiting for open water now.

Not sure how far North you are, but i was out on top my pond 2 days ago. Top was soft slush but still had thick (and mostly clear) ice below that. Has been nothing but cold since then.

I am going to get out tomorrow after work and check some ice. No clue if i will be fishing though. Edges will most likely be bad or gone.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Ladue had 10 inches today but shoreline was junk. We used a board to get out on the ice.


----------



## Team VanHorn (Jun 27, 2013)

Seneca ice is gone


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I heard squito had a few guys on it today anybody have any fishing reports??? Also how's the shore ice???


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Got out on my home reservoir tonight... not much ice left at all. Maybe 8" total, half & half slush to actual ice. All my old holes (from the last few weeks) were only slush and bust through with one hit of the spud. Not enough for me.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Been a good season, tomorrow my last trip. Going to WB for the grand finale, looking for the elusive 12in crappie


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

My buddies have been doing really well on crappie out there the last week! Said they were catching 10-12 inchers all day.... At least until the pressure started to drop and it was like a light switch they were off! Said they were still there just wouldn't bite! Said shorelines were getting pretty bad... They needed planks to get out.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I checked wingfoot this morning and there's no way I'll be going out anymore this year. Shorelines I spudded through in 3 half hits an didn't go out any further than 50 ft and said no. I seen open water in a crack that was sealed all year that was only about a foot wide all year today from far away looked like 6 ft wide. There was 1 guy out between islands but he had to use a board off the new dock to get out. Ice there ofF dock Was maybe 4-5" and really soft. 


Time to put the ice gear away and get the boats and long rods out. At this point it's not worth the risk. We had 1 heck of a season guys.... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

was on the lake all morning still 11 " of ice at Tuttle Point, but when we came in the shoreline was slush for about 3 feet...All in all great day fishing ,Crappies and Perch were willing today in the wind storm........To all venturing out and about -PLEASE BE CAREFUL !


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Driving back now (no go) we even took a ladder. To sketchy for the old guy, as for me. I was kinda done last weekend, ready for some pike.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Fished today at the other reservoir in town which is only about half a mile away from the old one. Surprisingly, ice was still very good there. Spudded my way the entire time and only 'iffy' ice was the first 10' from shore - but still thick. Everywhere i went had 10" with only maybe an inch on top that was soft and punky. This reservoir is much deeper and larger than the other i fished yesterday. Goes to show, have to check every body of water you step foot on.

BTW - Did not even take my auger! Used the spud to (easily) open up holes i had used from previous trips.  Just watch your step. Light load....... spud in one hand and 2 buckets stacked with flasher, jigs & rods in the other hand.


----------

